# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Forgotten reservoir uncovered in Telok Blangah

## AQMS

I just read about this on yahoo.
Take a look.

----------


## coolgear101

sure got wild aquatic in the reservoir.

----------


## AQMS

> sure got wild aquatic in the reservoir.


more like dead bodies.....

----------


## markus92

> sure got wild aquatic in the reservoir.


maybe lots of pond snails and frogs? looks like the water is very stagnate so i think only fishes that can breathing air are able to survive

----------


## barmby

Haaa!the first thing on my mind when I saw this news is..... FISH!!!!???? Long lost disappeared wild bettas discovered! Or long lost vanished crypts found!!!!!

----------


## apek19

Sure got ghost. Haha! Anyone able to pinpoint the exact location? Surely the "No Fishing" rule doesn't apply now right 😅

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

It is said to be the size of three badminton courts dating back to 1905 and used to be a swimming pool during the Japanese Occupation, according to Japanese maps of Singapore.
I'm not surprise if they found skeletons in there.With the stagnant water,it is the breeding ground for mosquitoes. I think it is stagnant,looks like it.
OR that is where Yamashita's gold is....jeng!jeng!jenggggg!!.. 
Anyway base on the info of the article my guess the reservoir is somewhere aroung here.

----------


## BFG

Looks like a crater from bomb dropped during WW2. Maybe got unexploded ordnance inside waiting for some lucky person.

With property price booming, wonder why that area was not developed?

----------


## barmby

How come you all so negative. There are fishes there!! The soon hock confirm one foot length

----------


## AQMS

really or not..... who have been there???? :Grin: 
Careful haa, at night....there's lady in white....wooooo..... :Evil:

----------


## coolgear101

Anyone has a casting net? and who is interested to join me to explore the place?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

They say it is a 10 minute walk/bash from 11, Keppel Hill.

It is not undiscovered apparently. A few local fishing groups on FB are quite upset at this 'pichar-ing-of-lobang'.

I am sure there is a trail by now.

----------


## AQMS

I told you guys there's fishes there...... :Roll Eyes:

----------


## takaco



----------

